
GamerGate is killing video games - robin_reala
http://zennistrad.tumblr.com/post/113151511988/gamergate-is-killing-video-games
======
venomsnake
The sane people have long forgotten GG even existed. And the idea that
academia is needed for games to be recognized as art is absurd. It is even
more pathetic than the "Please mr Ebert say games are art, waaa ..." 10 years
ago.

Games are art ... when the current generation dies off the next in line of
succession are gamers.

